# Anybody seen any Altums?



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

This time last year all there was to read about was Altum Angelfish. Is it still to early in the season or did everyone get thier fingers burned so badly that they aren't worth trying again? Below Waters last list didn't have any Angels at all.

Lee


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I think most of the LFS don't want to bring them in since they all got burn even the fish guru Frank lost the entire lot except for 1 lone survivor lol
I just came back from a 4 weeks vacation and my Altums are still doing great. I had my son feed them twice a week and just top up the water.
Once you get them to settle in they are easy to keep.


----------



## Fishnut80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would LOVE to have some of these guys as well. What happened last year?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

True Altum (altum pterophyllum) have been know to be very difficult to acclimatize. You have to properly setup your tank to calm them down. Otherwise, they'll be spooked so badly that they are stressed everyday until they succumb to disease or simply don't eat.
They are also very picky eaters. Many demand live food or they won't eat and will starve to death. You need to slowly switch them to frozen blood worm and eventually NLS 3mm. Otherwise, it's very difficult to keep them.
And even if you manage to keep them alive, you have to becareful when you move around them. If you make any fast move, they'll ram against the glass and die. Lighting will have to be gradual so they don't get spook either.
Addition:
Oh, I think the time is around early fall, in Sept - Oct time frame.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I believe the Menagerie is supposed to get some pretty soon. Give them a call.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Dragon Aq, Mississauga, has some angel, they call it Peru Altum, not sure what that mean. Same at BA Mississauga, they too have some wild angel, they said its, altum but now they have name it as something else.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just sharing what I just found in a website, its seems they do breed altum angels in Germany. They also breed altums in Malaysia, the fish are originally from Germany and they now export to Korea and Japan. I guess our local LFS do not have the contacts of breeders in the far east.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just looked at the menagerie website; they sold out of their altums on the first day. But says they're getting more. Call them up and ask when.

Peru altums are actually a variant of p. scalare iirc. 

Careful with stuff from al's mississauga...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

loonie said:


> Just sharing what I just found in a website, its seems they do breed altum angels in Germany. They also breed altums in Malaysia, the fish are originally from Germany and they now export to Korea and Japan. I guess our local LFS do not have the contacts of breeders in the far east.


Actually we received captive bred true Altum angels earlier this year that were from Malaysia. We still have one single specimen from that shipment that we decided to keep in a 90 gallon show tank. It is fawned over by many people. It was offered to a couple eligible breeders but they declined citing the aggressiveness of this individual which, perhaps in err, leads me to believe it is a male.

We received 10 (yes only 10) captive bred true Altums from Germany last Monday night but were sold the first half hour at being up for sale on Wednesday. They were in awesome shape, acclimated well, and ate ravenously on Tuesday. They are still fine (knock on wood) and are happy in their new homes (cusotmer's aquariums). I am kicking myself I didn't order more as I had to disappoint a number of people but good news is that we should be, all things going as they are, ordering another larger batch in late September.
They were 6 for $480 or $90 each if you were wondering.

We have ordered a small batch of captives from Malaysia to arrive this week but I will say that we have been shorted the altums many times from the Malaysian supplier recently and they may not ship them.


----------

